# Georgie not a happy budgie



## Peanut37 (May 18, 2012)

I think poor georgie is having a moult, lots of down feathers on bottom of the cage. He has not been out of his cage for 3 or 4 days and is napping a lot. He is eating and playing with his toys occasionally.
Awwwww bless him !!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Molting takes a lot of energy so be sure to give him some high protein foods to help him through it and offer him some baths or light mistings.*


----------



## Peanut37 (May 18, 2012)

what can i give him apart from egg food?


----------

